# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Gal verwijding

## whisky

ik heb al een jaar last van de gal,nu blijkt dat ik een verwijding heb,wat is hier aan te doen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo whiskey,

Gaat het over een verwijding van de galwegen?
Heeft de arts verder geen informatie gegeven over wat te doen of wat niet te doen?

Het enige wat ik kon vinden over verwijding van gal was het volgende:
*Wat is de ziekte van Caroli?*
De ziekte van Caroli is een zeer zeldzame afwijking aan de galwegen in de lever.
In de lever wordt ook galvloeistof geproduceerd. Via kleine galwegen in de lever wordt de galvloeistof naar de grotere galwegen buiten de lever getransporteerd. Zo komt het terecht in de galblaas, waar het tijdelijk opgeslagen wordt. Zodra vet eten in de dunne darm komt, trekt de galblaas samen. Hierdoor wordt galvloeistof afgegeven aan de dunne darm, waar het nodig is voor de vetvertering.
Bij de ziekte van Caroli zijn de kleine galwegen in de lever op sommige plekken sterk uitgezet. De gal kan in deze verwijde galwegen wat ‘blijven hangen’, waardoor galstenen en ontstekingen aan de galwegen kunnen ontstaan. Mensen die de ziekte van Caroli hebben, hebben vaak ook een nieraandoening. 
*Behandeling van de ziekte van Caroli*
*Antibiotica*
Ontstekingen in de galwegen worden behandeld met antibiotica. De antibiotica doden de bacteriën die de ontstekingen veroorzaken. Sommige mensen met de ziekte van Caroli worden behandeld met het medicijn ursodeoxycholzuur. Dit medicijn kan mogelijk de vorming van galstenen voorkomen.
*ERCP*
In enkele gevallen is het noodzakelijk de galwegen te draineren door middel van een ERCP. Draineren wil zeggen dat de afvoer van galvloeistof bevorderd wordt. Een ERCP is een endoscopische manier om kleine ingrepen uit te voeren in de galwegen. Via uw mondholte, slokdarm en maag brengt de arts een endoscoop in uw dunne darm en vervolgens de galwegen. Een endoscoop is een flexibele, holle slang. Door de endoscoop kan de arts instrumenten opschuiven, waarmee kleine ingrepen gedaan kunnen worden.
Bovenstaande behandelingen bestrijden en voorkomen sommige klachten. De ziekte van Caroli is niet te genezen door deze of andere behandelingen. 
_(Bron: mlds.nl)_

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

